# Patent: Canon RF 50mm f/1.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2019)

> The 50mm f/1.8 is a must lens for pretty much any manufacturer, and it’s safe to say that Canon will be bringing this affordable prime lens to their RF mount.
> Canon News uncovered a patent showing multiple different designs for an RF 50mm f/1.8
> *Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 embodiements:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Oct 25, 2019)

Just a hair smaller than the RF 35mm f/1.8 IS, it will be compact and reasonably priced, hopefully it will render nicely as well.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2019)

"Festivus for the rest of us!"


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 25, 2019)

These seem to be variations of the simple and venerable double Gauss design, but with a large rear element, afforded by the RF mount, likely improving peripheral rendering. Probably going to be quite affordable.


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 25, 2019)

I love to see Canon thinking 'small' and 'affordable', if that's what this is. I hope they're working on a 28 mm 1.8 as well.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 25, 2019)

padam said:


> Just a hair smaller than the RF 35mm f/1.8 IS, it will be compact and reasonably priced, hopefully it will render nicely as well.



The RF 35mm f/1.8 IS has IS, while the RF 50mm f/1.8...



Sharlin said:


> seem to be variations of the simple and venerable double Gauss design



without adding IS. This is *not* the 50mm lens I'm looking for.

Seems Canon is closing on the quaternity of zoom lenses I'd like in RF mount, though.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2019)

If this little thing has 1:2 close focus capability it would be a very interesting lens after getting in touch again with the 50 mm (equiv) focal length with my EF-M 32 (long after the FD 1.4 S.S.C.).


----------



## CJudge (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m still hoping for a 50mm 1.8 IS Macro, to match the 35mm. I’m not super in love with how it renders, but its versatility and size make it a perfect lens to throw on the R. Add a 28mm and an 85mm version, and that’s a set of primes I’d own in a heartbeat.


----------



## ColinJR (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice. I would love a small & light fifty for my R. Fingers crossed it has good IQ and better a build than the EF version. I'm using the 1.4 now and even on the adapter it's fine, size wise, but just doesn't produce very good results, IMHO. Colors are drab compared to my L lenses.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 26, 2019)

Pancake, I want a pancake lens hold the syzurp!


----------



## TonyPM (Oct 27, 2019)

I wish they put IS on it for a reasonable price. Though I doubt it will have IS, and a reasonable price.

Now that the Eos Rp price is going down it would be interesting to see as part of a standard kit. 

The RF 24-240 is looks huge when mounted on the Rp. 

Love to see other options, like those pancake lenses on the RF road map. And maybe a 24-105 kit lens a bit smaller than the 24-105 f4 L.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 27, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> Pancake, I want a pancake lens hold the syzurp!



Pancake-ability depends more or less on the flange distance, a pan cake lens' focal length is in that region and easy if the flange distance is similar to the sensor diagonal. For EOS R the optimum focal length will be in the 20...24mm region but if you use some simple (=compact) lens design you will have a 4 or 5 stop drop vignetting at f/4. Maybe a 40mm tele construction (with negative element protruding into the sensors direction might make some flat lens (the lens' part outside the camera) but something like the EF 40 will never happen to the RF IMO - or it is of a similar size like the EF 40 with adapter and not exactly pancake. The EF was so simple because it has 40mm FL for a 40 mm flange distance and a 43 mm sensor diagonal.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 27, 2019)

Optical design appears fairly simple. Probably will be very affordable.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 27, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> he EF was so simple because it has 40mm FL for a 40 mm flange distance and a 43 mm sensor diagonal.


Superb little lens assuming that you don’t get upset by a little field curvature.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 28, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> Pancake-ability depends more or less on the flange distance, a pan cake lens' focal length is in that region and easy if the flange distance is similar to the sensor diagonal. For EOS R the optimum focal length will be in the 20...24mm region but if you use some simple (=compact) lens design you will have a 4 or 5 stop drop vignetting at f/4. Maybe a 40mm tele construction (with negative element protruding into the sensors direction might make some flat lens (the lens' part outside the camera) but something like the EF 40 will never happen to the RF IMO - or it is of a similar size like the EF 40 with adapter and not exactly pancake. The EF was so simple because it has 40mm FL for a 40 mm flange distance and a 43 mm sensor diagonal.


I've suspected as much without a great understanding of fundamental optic design. It is one of those lenses that would be great to allow the full frame camera to come along for a day trip (5D + 40mm Pancake isnt even that combination). But, in even more layman's terms, the length lose from one (lens/body), gets added to the other [body/lens). But this is Canon with three great pancakes for the present EF,EF-S,M, and there has been rumors of RF pancakes, lets hope some of this sees the +light+ of day.  cheers


----------



## TonyPM (Oct 28, 2019)

There's a road map with 28 and 40mm f2.8 pancake/little lenses. They should put Is on them if their future bodies don't have ibis.


----------

